# Coffee...



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

So then gents and gentesses, how many of you are avid coffee drinkers? I don't normally drink hot drinks and never have-I much prefer squash or water. I do I like a cup of decent tea though-Earl Grey was my preferred choice but it's getting hard to find some decent stuff in the supermarkets. I do also enjoy a cup of filtered coffee and love flavoured ground coffee and strong dark coffee-I never buy from coffee shops though as I prefer making and drinking it at home.

So, does anybody else like flavoured coffee or ground coffee?

What are your favourite flavours or beans-and don't say baked or Heinz :tease:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Back here on Portugal, everybody drinks their expressos several times a day. I must drink 8 or 9 a day! At home I also have an Expresso machine and this is usually the coffee I buy:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to drink coffee for England until I met a nice medical specialist called a Urologist. His very first question was, 'How much coffee do you drink?' followed by the rubber glove treatment. Surprisingly I reduced my coffee intake from that day on.

Work found me a long way from home a couple of nights ago and the only hotel that could be found near the plant I was working on was at Clacket Lane Services on the M25. All I wanted was a sleep so no guilt in not having a McDonald's Happy Meal for my supper but following a superb sleep in a fantastically comfortable bed I made my wake-up cup using the room's complimentary supply!! That was flavoured but by nothing yet known to mankind.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Coffee? :thumbsdown: :shocking: :schmoll: :hammer:














:death: :groan: :yucky:







:bad:

I guess you could say I do not like coffee :lol:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Prefer the dark-roast, unflavored varieties (whole bean, not pre-ground) taken black. (I remember the phrase I first heard in my old Navy days, "I like my coffee like my women, strong and black", which today would bring the NAACP to my door.) Since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house I grind enough (only at brewing time) to brew 1 to 4 cups in a coffee maker with that capacity. So far the one I've found best for me is Starbucks' Sumatra, but I'm always trying different unflavored brands/blends.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Coffee? :thumbsdown: :shocking: :schmoll: :hammer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with my "710"; she's strictly a tea-drinker, mainly iced and sometimes hot.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where's the forum member from Macedonia?

Some years ago, in a different life, I was in a regular meeting in Macedonia's Ministry of Transport and Communications in Skopje when I was offered a drink. It was the beginning of summer, very hot, but force of habit made me say 'coffee.'

What arrived was icy cold, in a very tall glass with a long spoon to mix the ingredients and reminded me of the very dark 'Camp Coffee' that mum used to use in cake mixes years ago. The taste was sublime and for a few minutes I quite forgot all about the troubles that were affecting that region at the time. I've never tasted anything like it since; put me out of my misery, what was it?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Starbucks white caffe mocha for me :man_in_love: No squirty cream, no sugar, just a sprinkle of cinnamon and some vanilla, plus a quick stir to get the syrup stuff up from the bottom of the cup. Oh, and a cinnamon swirl as well, nom nom nom...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Must be the monkey in me, but I'm a tea man myself! Coffee only after a very nice expensive meal - so that won't be very often then! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

black 2 sugars and lots of it ,none of your instant crap niether only the gourmet **** for me. sadly its about the closest thing i get to drugs these days so im usually off my head on it most days .


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Waitrose Columbian made in a coffee press, or Costa Coffee's Flat White.

Can't stand Starbucks' coffee, or the :bad: that McDonalds' sell. Scorchingly hot and that's about it.

Instant gives me gut-rot.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Love the stuff - probably why my kidneys are shot after drinking up to 15 mugs a day of the real stuff when a hotel manager. Every time a fresh batch was made they all knew to let me test it. :yes:

Using a few just now and the Mastro Lorenzo espresso hits the spot.

Lets be honest if its coffee,hot , black and wet - it hits the spot.

 What my eyes used to look like after a long day at work.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Whatever your bean of choice - it's the way you make it which makes all the difference.

Currently, I favour two methods


Aero Express http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aeropress-80R08-Coffee-Maker/dp/B000GXZ2GS

Moka Pot http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bialetti-Moka-Express-Espresso-Maker/dp/B00004RFRU/ref=sr_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1306432536&sr=1-3


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

langtoftlad said:


> Whatever your bean of choice - it's the way you make it which makes all the difference.
> 
> Currently, I favour two methods
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, they both look excellent-I'm going to try the Aeropress. It's nice to see a coffee maker that doesn't cost Â£sss!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

I'm in love with Amaretto and Hazelnut flavoured ground coffee at the mo', but any ground coffee tastes sooo much better than instant-the best instant I ever tried was Nescafe Cafe Parissien-it tasted very much like ground coffee. I also like Lavazza-that was the 1st ground coffee I tried and I still love it.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

The Aero Press have a lot of fans amongst the cognoscenti (of whom I'm not one).

It's great for taking on trips, light & all you need is a kettle (and a zipper bag of your fave coffee of course).

Almost as quick as instant :shocking:

Clean up is dead quick & easy too - the plug of compressed coffee grounds just pings satisfactorily into the bin... thwump 

A quick rinse.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Just remembered I got my spare pack of filters from www.play.com - and I've just seen they sell the whole kit for Â£18 delivered :thumbsup:

Clicky

I favour the inverse brewing method...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/aeropress/AeropressGuidefinal.pdf

Hasbean is good for speciality coffees...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

At the moment about a dozen or so cups of Number 11 every shift and only instant at home, not sure what's in the jar at the moment but it tastes pretty good. I like it very strong but with lots of milk.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Flavoured coffee !!!! Thatâ€™s for girls.

I drink coffee all day every day. Donâ€™t care if its filtered, instant, whatever as long as itâ€™s not decaff. Prefer a china mug


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My mistake - I thought we were discussing "coffee", not coloured dishwater :yahoo:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

A buddy of mine flogs beans (makes a good living from it too!). I use his (â‚¬9/KG) (www.moyasta.ie) beans in a Gaggia Platinum machine.

Trouble is, I'm spoilt now & go without coffee during the day because I know it'll probably be sh'ite. So it's tea during the day for me!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> Flavoured coffee !!!! Thatâ€™s for girls.
> 
> I drink coffee all day every day. Donâ€™t care if its filtered, instant, whatever as long as itâ€™s not decaff. Prefer a china mug


I've been known to resort to decaf or instant if there's absolutely nothing else available. ("Any port in a storm".)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> My mistake - I thought we were discussing "coffee", not coloured dishwater :yahoo:


Under normal circumstances I would agree with you but this machine isn't that bad, at 10p a cup I've had worse and paid a lot more


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

"Lotsa cream... lotsa sugar"

Harvey Keitel (My favorite movie).


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Guatamala Elephant from Whittard's is one of my favourites, but my number one has to be Taylors of Harrogate's Rich Italian.

Sainsbury's do some good ones though:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

For sure quality I buy Illy and have a tin in the car at all times in case I get caught short!

But it is more important how it's made and for this I use the simplest and best coffee maker in the world: The Atomic. Mine is from 1947, I've redone the seals and it consistently makes superb coffee.

It is also fantastic looking - seems expensive but mine is 63 years old and will outlast me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never really got into coffee, it all tastes the same to me

Teas are different, whiskey, even vodka I can taste differences but not coffee, all I can tell is if it's weak or strong.

I usually have an espresso if I just want a kick of taste, very seldom drink it at home, I'm a PG man after all!


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Love my coffee, enjoy using the coffee machine at home although not in to grinding my own beans (well not those beans anyway B) ) normally get grounded coffee, Taylors Coffee Harrogate do some lovely blends, although im halfway through a bold Asia/pacific sourced coffee, nice but a little earthy.

Can't beat a good cup of coffee


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm really loving Jacc,s Gourmet coffee in the carribean cream flavour ground for use in a cafatiere. The Ammaretto and chocolate flavour is also very good.

http://www.jaccscoffee.co.uk/


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thrown in t'bin, foul tasting muck :bad: I'm a chronic tea drinker, several cups a day - on the good stuff at the moment too B) :


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

jimbo1878 said:


> I'm really loving Jacc,s Gourmet coffee in the carribean cream flavour ground for use in a cafatiere. The Ammaretto and chocolate flavour is also very good.
> 
> http://www.jaccscoffee.co.uk/


That's whose coffee I use, the latest batch off him all tastes the same though-mocha-toffee-irish creme and banoffee, very disappointed. The Amaretto and hazelnut I had before was sublime though!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

My missus took a notion to do the whole coffee thing a while ago and splashed out on a nice Krups espresso machine and burr grinder - well worth the money! :thumbsup:

We tend to use Starbucks Decaff Espresso beans which (surprisingly for vendors of mainly insipid Americanised coffee) gives an excellent espresso / americano - nice and strong and not obviously decaff.

We've recently started using ESE coffee pods for daily convenience. These are great as they go in our existing expresso machine using the supplied adapter.

For want of a better description they're a sort of tea bag that goes in the espresso head instead of loose grind.

Whilst not in the same league as fresh ground they're miles above instant (yuk!) or most drip coffees.

We use http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk/ and I'd recommend their 'French Grande', 'El Salvador' or 'After Dark' for normal and 'Swiss Water' for decaf.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

if i,m thirsty i,ll drink most coffees..... if the pubs are shut


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the italians have the right idea.

a few cappachino in the morning to get things started.

then expresso after every meal - with grappa in if its the weekend.

if the coffee is bitter then a bit of brown sugar is allowed.

anyone who even admits to drinking instant should be hog-tied and left out on a mountain side! and that includes the 710.

weirdly she is a coffee freak but can't have cafine so she has to have decaff









mainly a tea based lifeform these days, not helped by the growth of shops selling starmucks style horse-sweat.

have fond memories of getting into trouble in california.

used to double bag (no laughing at the back!) the coffee machine and making a brew the locals couldn't drink.

the mad swede and i were the only ones who liked it - nuff said!

watch the film godzilla - see how the french blokes react to the american coffee - right on the money!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a convert to coffee but have had little luck.... I bought a Delonghi coffee machine two years ago but the steam generator part is knackered. No idea where to even try to get it fixed so have mothballed it.. I then bought a nice little stove-top boiler for about a fiver in Asda. This worked well enough until we had the kitchen remodelled and the damn thing won't work on the new-fangled induction hob as the metal it's made of is too thin....

So I have ended up with a cafetiere... I've tried lots of different coffees and not really found the one that's for me...

Currently I'm using four large teaspoons of Fairtrade medium roast coffee to 3/4 full cafetiere (enough for 2 mugs). I heat a little milk in the microwave and froth up some cold milk using a neat little frother I bought in Ikea for 99 pence.

The hot milk goes in first, followed by the coffee and stirred. The froth then gets spooned onto the top. Not perfect, but I'm getting there...

I might try a full roast next, and cut back to three spoonfuls.

Rob


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> (I remember the phrase I first heard in my old Navy days, "I like my coffee like my women, strong and black", which today would bring the NAACP to my door.)


In my Navy days it was "I like my coffee like my women - cold and bitter"


----------

